# The Egnatia Motorway



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

For those planning a trip across Northern Greece the Egnatia Motorway site has some usfull info. http://www.egnatia.eu/page/default.asp?la=2&id=5

When the motorway is completed it will be a 420 mile trip from the port of Igoumenitsa to the Turkish border at Kipi.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

